# Cycling with COPD



## afl2 (6 Sep 2016)

After struggling up hills, have changed to cadence style cycling and have made improvements to my cycling.
Has anyone else struggled with cycling with COPD and how have they managed with it. I do understand everyone has different levels of breathing difficulties and manages with/with out the inhaler.


----------



## sight-pin (6 Sep 2016)

I'm much the same with the last couple of lung function tests results showing 42%. I bought a cadence sensor with the same idea, but tend to find i get more out of breath trying to maintain a faster cadence than just pushing harder gears, but my average speed is only around the 11-12 (west to east and back, the wind is normally against me on the return with a little more hill. My cadence sensor is more of an ornament now


----------



## afl2 (6 Sep 2016)

Thanks for replying Sight-Pin
Hope you are keeping at it and maybe trying the cadence again.
I as well seemed to be struggling more at the start but now a lot easier.
Only wish I did this earlier.


----------



## sight-pin (7 Sep 2016)

I'm a fair weather cyclist to be honest, i ride 2-4 times a week about 18 mile rides, I will try upping the cadence having you've said you feel the benefit.
I'll see how it goes.
My last ride yesterday V..... Cheers.

17.6mi
Distance

1:31:58
Moving Time

440ft
*Speed* Avg 11.5mi/h Max 29.5mi/h
*Cadence* 56 82
*Calories* 347
*Temperature* 73℉
*Elapsed Time* 1:37:15
Device: Garmin Edge 500


----------



## dusty605 (30 Sep 2016)

I got diagnosed a year ago with mild. Copd and a lung age of 77, I'm 45 by the way. I hit the gym big time and did lots and lots of swimming, too much as it wrecked my shoulders. My lung age dropped to early 50s. I then took to cycling with the intention of doing an 8 day lejog in May next year. I try to remember to take my inhaler before I cycle but I'm not sure it helps much. I've tried both faster cadence and pushing hard and I think I prefer the faster cadence approach but there isn't a whole lot of difference, I'm still blowing out of my backside after a tough section and sometimes not so tough. It hurts like hell sometimes. I have a theory that the stronger I can get then the less effort required and thus less oxygen needed. To that end I like to give myself a hefty workout to get my legs nice and strong. I believe it helps alot, recently I did a 50 mile which was actually 54 charity ride on my thirteen mountain bike with my friend who was on his road bike. I left him well behind on the hills and he is younger and without copd. The most important thing is to keep going I think, you can't let it beat you.


----------



## sight-pin (30 Sep 2016)

dusty605 said:


> I have a theory that the stronger I can get then the less effort required and thus less oxygen needed


I think along the same lines, My experiences are, i can easily become so out of breath that to put any effort into just one more push of the pedals absolutely exhaust me, so i have change down to where hardly no effort is needed for a couple of minutes, but i know if i was to stop to get my breath back, i'd feel ten times worse and be gasping for breath, so that's a no no.

Edit: Just for reference, COPD effects me to the point where i'm unable to walk at normal pace for very long.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Sep 2016)

I was diagnosed at the age of 50 with emphysema what surprised me and the doctor I have a lung age of a 21 year old yes 21. All through my life every time I've had a chest X-ray they have always had to take two, never understood why until that day “you have massive lungs”.
Over the last 15 years my lung age has slowly creped up last time 41 years, at real age 64, so how does it effect me, only on hills being walking or cycling, I have to slow down and pace myself to the top if I hurry I would have stop half way up, other than that no problems except swimming one lenght and that's me lot have to rest and then I can go again, maybe I've been lucky.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2016)

My problem isn't with my airways, but with the other side of the equation, the blood supply to the lungs, but the effects are similar. I get out of breath much quicker than I should do, especially for the first hour of a ride.

I have found that things are gradually improving though. It is 4 years since I was hospitalised with a massive Pulmonary Embolism and 3 years since the second one. It has taken me about 10,000 miles of hard, hilly cycling to get back to where I am now.

I push myself when feeling okay, and back off when I start to struggle. It probably confuses people that I ride with, because one minute I am shooting off the front, the next I am way behind! It suits me better than just plodding along at a constant easy pace.

My doctors were happy for me to exercise as hard as I wanted to, and just said "listen to your body", so that is what I do.

PS That is not strictly answering the OP's question, but I think it is good to read how people try to overcome their health problems. When I got ill I read as many 'good news' posts as I could find. My doctors said that many patients just rely on drugs to try to fix their problems for them when they could have much better outcomes by also eating better food and exercising regularly. 

Keep on riding, and good luck with the COPD!


----------



## dusty605 (30 Sep 2016)

Ah swimming, now that's a whole different kettle of fish. When I first got diagnosed I was training to swim Lake Windermere, it explained why it was so difficult for me, still managed a 4km pool swim, it certainly tests your determination.


----------



## gbb (22 May 2017)

while I don't have COPD...the lungs are funny things. I have a tethered lung after various chest problems, it's partially stuck to the pleural lining iirc..and as mentioned above, I struggle with excersise at first but once over the initial period it does get better...pretty much like it would normally if you think about it...just a bit worse. Funny thing is if I walk upstairs I pant at the top...yet I can cycle 14 miles to work and carry on like pretty much nothing happened. It's that initial call for oxygen that doesn't get met it seems.
Higher cadence, less intensity..but my docs told me I should carry on cycling if I can.

Doctors advice is pretty important. what we all say and do may not be best advice for someone else.


----------



## albion (22 May 2017)

My last test with a spirometer showed a 33% drop, which really made me perseve cycling more, much much more in fact
I am certainly reducing inflammation with my paced controlled cycling so it will be interesting to see if a spirometer test have improved.

The warmer weather has part helped too.


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2017)

gbb said:


> while I don't have COPD...the lungs are funny things. I have a tethered lung after various chest problems, it's partially stuck to the pleural lining iirc..and as mentioned above, I struggle with excersise at first but once over the initial period it does get better...pretty much like it would normally if you think about it...just a bit worse. Funny thing is if I walk upstairs I pant at the top...yet I can cycle 14 miles to work and carry on like pretty much nothing happened. It's that initial call for oxygen that doesn't get met it seems.


That is very interesting ... I have very similar problems. I get short of breath doing very little until I have warmed up properly. Once I have warmed up. my lungs work much better.


----------



## evoprocarbon (23 May 2017)

Hi, I've just been diagnosed with early stage copd a few days ago having had a chronic cough for over 6 months. I feel winded walking up hills and start coughing. I never smoked so can't understand why I have ended up with it. I would like to get back on my bike having done miles of walking and a few sessions on the Kickr trainer. My walking pace is good but I have had to temper my pace on the turbo as I start coughing badly. I suffer from acid reflux also, which the doctor thinks is making my symptoms worse. I'm on meds for the acid problem but will take a while to settle down. Has anyone else any advice for me. This is all new to me and I feel so miserable with it.


----------



## numbnuts (23 May 2017)

You sound worse than me, have the doctors give you an inhaler ? it could help.


----------



## evoprocarbon (23 May 2017)

Hi numbnuts, 
Yes, the doctor has given me Atimos Modulite and Ventolin. 
It could be my nerves getting the better of me. She says that they will get it under control and that I can still ride as soon as it is. I'm 67 now and my spirometry reading was good a few weeks ago. I go back to see the doctor in just over a week, so there is a lot of questions I have to ask her. 
She said it was only in the early stages according to the x-ray. Are there other tests that can be done?


----------



## sight-pin (24 May 2017)

evoprocarbon said:


> Hi numbnuts,
> Yes, the doctor has given me Atimos Modulite and Ventolin.
> It could be my nerves getting the better of me. She says that they will get it under control and that I can still ride as soon as it is. I'm 67 now and my spirometry reading was good a few weeks ago. I go back to see the doctor in just over a week, so there is a lot of questions I have to ask her.
> She said it was only in the early stages according to the x-ray. Are there other tests that can be done?



Hi and welcome to the forum @evoprocarbon.
Your doctor will soon have you back on the road, It'll be years before it could get any worse once under control. Cycling and exercise will help.
The "Ventolin" is good for instant relief from that breathless asthmatic feeling you may have (which i also use) along with a Eklira Genuair inhaler and a Salmeterol inhaler.
My last lung function test recorded 37%, ( worrying a bit about that tbh), although i find blowing your nuts off through something the size of a toilet roll cardboard tube not very easy, Also It could of been that i was sitting down when tested for my low result where i'm normally tested standing as i find it easier to blow.


----------



## Miniman (25 Jul 2017)

Hi all. New to this forum stuff so please bear with me. Like you i too have mild copd and struggle for breath at times. I have always been a fairly keen cyclist . I find now though that i cant do more than about 20 miles or so. Im keen to learn a bit more about cadence cycling. How long should i maintain my effort at borg 4 level.
Slightly off topic but feel some of you may benefit from this, i find that if i blend a couple of oranges along with a big lump of fresh ginger and drink a glass morning and evening i dont need to use my inhaler so much i would be interested if anyone finds a benefit from this. Cheers


----------



## mjr (27 Jul 2017)

Why's that orange and ginger work, then? Is it good for all breathing problems or just COPD?


----------



## Miniman (27 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Why's that orange and ginger work, then? Is it good for all breathing problems or just COPD?


Hi, l take it because i have copd. I dont know if its good for anything else though. Give it a go you never know.


----------

